# CX trails in Denver - Boulder area?



## ridesyeti (Dec 26, 2008)

Any suggestions on trails/routes good for cyclocross like riding in the Denver - Boulder area? Are they rideable in the winter?


----------



## bwade_913 (Oct 8, 2005)

Lots of good CX trails in the Boulder area. My favorites are:
- Lefthand Trail (Trailhead at the end of Longhorn road, off of HWY 36 north of Boulder. Great for loops including Boulder Rez and dirt roads in the area.)
- Marshal Mesa/High Plains Trail (Trailhead on Eldorado Springs Dr just east of Hwy 93 south of Boulder )
- White Rocks Trail/ Tellar Farm (Trailhead on Valmont road ~1 mile west of 95th St. east of Boulder)

I rode the Lefthand trail yesterday and it was dry.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

I use Bear Creek a lot - you can usually find some dry stuff though the horse people will use the trails no matter how muddy it seems.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Southeast and east of Denver (i.e. southeast of Aurora and east of Parker, for starters), there are epic dirt county roads with rolling terrain. I rode them on a road bike but a cx would work even better. In the winter, dirt roads on the plains become packed down and ideal.


----------

